# Xbox 360 Elite for £149



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

Man wish this was about when I was buying mine!



> Xbox 360 Elite console for £149.00 after coupon, £179.00 before (still cheapest price around). Use coupon code *ZG754* at checkout.
> 
> This coupon may only work with new customers. I believe the same offer is available at Marshall Ward and Additions Direct (all three are basically the same site, coupon should work on all).


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Feb 28, 2009)

Is this price dip possible because of a change in hardware (new revision, new codename, smaller/efficient components)?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2009)

Could be, it's got a little cheaper in a number of places...


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 28, 2009)

Nah. Maybe MS can sell them for cheaper to suppliers because the hardware has become more cost effective to manufacture, and the suppliers in turn get them in cheaper further cos of economies of scale, but the RRP hasn't changed.


----------



## mattie (Feb 28, 2009)

The 20Gb premium one is now 130 notes from play.com, not so long ago that would only have got you the arcade.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> The 20Gb premium one is now 130 notes from play.com, not so long ago that would only have got you the arcade.



Yep, I bought my arcade one in Jan for 125...


----------



## Sunray (Feb 28, 2009)

Its making the PS3 look ridiculously expensive now.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Feb 28, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Its making the PS3 look ridiculously expensive now.


  Unless people double the unit up as a Blu-Ray player.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 28, 2009)

I got mine for cheaper then that

mine was free with a phone contract


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Its making the PS3 look ridiculously expensive now.



Indeed.


----------



## mattie (Feb 28, 2009)

PS3 price to drop then?

Marks and Sparks are still doing a 40Gb PS3 for £233 (funny price cos of VAT drop), which seems to be the exception - Sony seem to want to upgrade rather than compete on price, some places only stock the 160Gb models at £300+ a pop.  I don't get it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2009)

There are rumours of a PS3 price coming very soon to increase 'unit velocity'. 

Sony has to really, the Wii is virtually untouchable and the 360 is moving aggressively into the entertainment hub space (Universal have just started allowing their films for download)...


----------

